# NYC Panorama!



## ucfjag (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a panorama I took today from the top of Rockefeller Center! I used Microsoft's new Image Composite Editor and it worked AMAZINGLY well. You guys should really check it out! There's no size limit for the finished photos as well. Sorry for the small size. Photobucket is not letting me change my size settings at the moment for some reason...








-Paul


----------



## Meshal (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice..

i like the clouds and buildings combination


----------



## ucfjag (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's the bigger version guys.


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 10, 2010)

very nice panorama!


----------



## Doug Solis (Jun 10, 2010)

Very cool pano, nice clarity too.


----------



## JAFO28 (Jun 10, 2010)

Love it! I was just wondering if something could be done obout the glass barrier in the lower corners, seems a little distracting. I've never been to the top of the rock so I guess what i'm saying is there a way to get closer to the edge and still capture the same shot?


----------



## ucfjag (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm not sure if I could have gotten the pictures without the barrier. I actually kind of like it because it shows where it was taken from.



-Paul


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 10, 2010)

JAFO28 said:


> Love it! I was just wondering if something could be done obout the glass barrier in the lower corners, seems a little distracting. I've never been to the top of the rock so I guess what i'm saying is there a way to get closer to the edge and still capture the same shot?


 


He would have to be quick, because he would have to jump to get closer...:mrgreen:

I was there the day before the OP taking photos from the same location. It is one of the most awesome places to shoot from if you like city vistas, better than the Empire State Building.

I like his pano, I think he did a nice job.

Questions-
Were the shots taken in landscape or portrait style?
What lens were you using?


----------



## ucfjag (Jun 11, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> JAFO28 said:
> 
> 
> > Love it! I was just wondering if something could be done obout the glass barrier in the lower corners, seems a little distracting. I've never been to the top of the rock so I guess what i'm saying is there a way to get closer to the edge and still capture the same shot?
> ...




Thanks! They were taken in landscape with my kit 18-55mm lens. To take the shot I just set the camera on the concrete wall and panned and took 7 pictures, left to right. I was very happy with the results I got from the Microsoft stitching program. I have yet to see a mistake or stitching error. Do you guys see any? And I agree. I liked this more than the Empire State building because the lines were shorter, the elevator ride was awesome, and the view was 10x better!



-Paul


----------



## Centralian (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice pano, I have only been to NYC once and that as back in '93 it as a week after the world trade centre bombing.


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 11, 2010)

The clouds bring a nice touch on the ambiance


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 11, 2010)

UCFjag

Putting your camera on the concrete edge was a good idea. I am not sure what time of day you were there, the day before I was there at 10am. The sky was mostly very sunny/blue. The clouds do help alot.

The elevator ride was pretty cool... damn fast too! :mrgreen:

I took some vertical, handheld panos. When I decide which pano program to use, I will see how they came out. I tried to be very steady and used the horizon as my reference.


Was it windy up there the day you were there?


----------



## supraman215 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great pano.  I don't see any stitching errors ether. I was going to mention the barrier too but then realized it is probably closer than it looks and you're probably as close to it as you can get.


----------



## ucfjag (Jun 11, 2010)

@PB It was relatively windy, not too bad though.

@Supra I was very surprised by the quality of the stitching software.

@Supra Actually I was one level up from the barriers, but I really couldn't avoid them.


-Paul


----------



## JAFO28 (Jun 11, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> JAFO28 said:
> 
> 
> > Love it! I was just wondering if something could be done obout the glass barrier in the lower corners, seems a little distracting. I've never been to the top of the rock so I guess what i'm saying is there a way to get closer to the edge and still capture the same shot?
> ...


 
Thats funny I didn't realize it's that close to the edge. I've only ever been on top of the Empire State Building, really need to take a day trip up to the city. OP or pbelarge, how are the views looking north towards central park?


----------



## ucfjag (Jun 11, 2010)

Pretty good, although not quite as amazing. This panorama is much wider, and therefore I really couldn't crop it or it would have been even narrower...


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 11, 2010)

If you were to take the pano and make it larger by clicking on top of the photo, you would almost be able to see where I live.

Look to towards the GW bridge. On the right side of the bridge, look past the bridge. You will see two white somewhat tall buildings. I live about 5 miles north of those.


Considering the lens you used, this pano came out really well.


----------



## JAFO28 (Jun 11, 2010)

ucfjag, thanks for posting that pic, now I definitely have to take a trip up to the city. pb, I guess thats Yonkers you're talking about?


----------



## ucfjag (Jun 11, 2010)

JAFO28 said:


> ucfjag, thanks for posting that pic, now I definitely have to take a trip up to the city. pb, I guess thats Yonkers you're talking about?



You should! I wish i could have done Rockefeller at night, but didn't because my photos from the Empire State Building at night were lackluster at best. =(



-Paul


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 11, 2010)

JAFO28 said:


> ucfjag, thanks for posting that pic, now I definitely have to take a trip up to the city. pb, I guess thats Yonkers you're talking about?


 

The buildings I made mention of are in Yonkers. I live a few towns north along the Hudson River.

That was pretty good though...how do you know the area so well?


----------



## JAFO28 (Jun 12, 2010)

I used to fly one of the news helicopters in the city, you really get to know the area pretty well that way.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 12, 2010)

JAFO28 said:


> Love it! I was just wondering if something could be done obout the glass barrier in the lower corners, seems a little distracting. I've never been to the top of the rock so I guess what i'm saying is there a way to get closer to the edge and still capture the same shot?



clone it out. :thumbup:


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 13, 2010)

JAFO28 said:


> I used to fly one of the news helicopters in the city, you really get to know the area pretty well that way.


 
Wow! very cool.

I am very interested in one of the helichopter rides one can do for around $250 for 15 minutes around Manhatten.
Do you know if the ride is worth it? - for taking photos of course...:mrgreen:


----------



## JAFO28 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not sure how good they are now, I heard recently all of the tour companies had to stop flying over the city due to noise complaints. I think it's ridiculous considering all of the noise on the streets of NYC. All the companies just fly up and down the Hudson or East rivers and around the Statue of Liberty. It's still probably worth it though. If you go make sure you post up some pics. Oh, almost forgot those things tend to shake a bit so fast shutter and vr/is will be a big plus.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2010)

Centralian said:


> Nice pano, I have only been to NYC once and that as back in '93 it as a week after the world trade centre bombing.


 
This isnt 9/11 is it?  Because that is in 2001.


----------



## ucfjag (Jun 13, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Centralian said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pano, I have only been to NYC once and that as back in '93 it as a week after the world trade centre bombing.
> ...




Al Qaeda car-bombed the WTC in 1993, and then 9/11.



-Paul


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 13, 2010)

JAFO28 said:


> I'm not sure how good they are now, I heard recently all of the tour companies had to stop flying over the city due to noise complaints. I think it's ridiculous considering all of the noise on the streets of NYC. All the companies just fly up and down the Hudson or East rivers and around the Statue of Liberty. It's still probably worth it though. If you go make sure you post up some pics. Oh, almost forgot those things tend to shake a bit so fast shutter and vr/is will be a big plus.


 

Thanks for the quick response. 
I will let you know what I wind up doing.


----------

